# Airport Card not recognized by G4



## wimmm (Apr 15, 2005)

hi,
My G4 doesn't recognize the airport card I installed in it.
the situation is as follows: 
1 G4 with an airport card (freshly installed - the antenna is correctly installed)
1 powerbook with built-in airport card
1 SpeedTouch 510 DSL modem
1 airport express
It took me a while to find out how to configure those things, but it finally worked. I could get on the internet on both machines and i could pass files from one to another (that's basically what i wanted the airport for). Me, very happy    

Next morning: I start up my G4, no internet connection anymore. I start the Airport Express assistant who tells me that no airport card is installed in this computer. Anxiously I open the machine (afraid someone stole the card during my sleep), but no he's still there, connected as the day before when everything worked so well. Me, very sad   

My mac vendor suggested to "renew the dhcp". After a few days i found out where i could find this option, but it was of no help neither. The vendor has run out of suggestions that's why i annoy the rest of the internet community with the problem.

thanks, good souls out there

wimmm


----------



## Carlo (Apr 17, 2005)

Does the airport card show up in the Apple System profile )Applications -> Utilities -> Profiler (or whatever it is)

have you removed it and stuck it back in again?


----------



## wimmm (Apr 30, 2005)

Indeed, taking it out and putting it back in works. thanks carlo


----------

